# Modern Warefare 3



## jimyb509 (Sep 7, 2011)

Just booked a week off work to play this am i sad or not.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 7, 2011)

I will be doing the same 

It's looking ace...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 7, 2011)

No.
Console or PC?


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 7, 2011)

I only voted Yes because it's MW3 and not BF3.

I'll be doing the same for BF3.

You should do it for BF3.


----------



## tommers (Sep 7, 2011)

What he said.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 7, 2011)

Warefare? Is it a shoot-em-up in John Lewis? I'd play that.


----------



## tommers (Sep 7, 2011)

I thought I recognised you in the footage from Clapham Junction.

Oh, hang on, that was Debenham's wasn't it?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 7, 2011)

Debenhams only exists to keep the riff-raff out of John Lewis, tommers.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm tempted to take the week off after BF3 comes out so no, not sad.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 7, 2011)

Modern warfare is dead to me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 7, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I only voted Yes because it's MW3 and not BF3.
> 
> I'll be doing the same for BF3.
> 
> You should do it for BF3.



This times a million.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 7, 2011)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> I'm tempted to take the week off after BF3 comes out so no, not sad.



It's not sad for B3 it is for MW3.


----------



## tommers (Sep 8, 2011)

See? All the cool people play bf3.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 8, 2011)

jimyb509 said:


> Just booked a week off work to play this am i sad or not.



Glad to hear there's a new one. I'm bored with the last one.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 8, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Glad to hear there's a new one. I'm bored with the last one.



You mean you're glad there is a new map pack? Because that's what the last 3 games have been


----------



## tommers (Sep 8, 2011)

Are they including tanks, jets, helicopters, medics, recon, static weapons, jeeps, jetskis, boats and quad bikes in this one?  Cos that would be really cool.

No?

Oh.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 8, 2011)

No, but you will get a complimentary swathe of pre-pubescent mongs who have just learnt how to swear and picked up the odd racist word repeatedly calling you gay.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 8, 2011)

mute em all 

I'm getting both, but COD is good playing with your mates for a laugh. BF3 is when i like to go solo and be all like good and stuff.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 8, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> mute em all
> 
> I'm getting both, but COD is good playing with your mates for a laugh. BF3 is when i like to go solo and be all like good and stuff.



You're doing it wrong. CoD has no teamwork structure. BF3 is much better with played with friends, the teamwork aspect is amaxing.

But each to their own I suppose. I just rage at the arcade nature of CoD and constant death when spawning from those fucking static choppers/AC-130'S/Harriers is so bloody annoying.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 8, 2011)

Nah, we play HC S&D and have a great time.. some nights there is as many as 12 of us playing, so we all know each other. not that i play much anymore since the baby came 

most of the kids don't play HC or S&D and it's a great game.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 8, 2011)

But lets be honest, its all about gears of war 3.

*runs.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 8, 2011)

never played any of them.....


----------



## tommers (Sep 8, 2011)

Gears of War is a computer game for idiots.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 8, 2011)

tommers said:


> Gears of War is a computer game for idiots.



yer askin'?







Just to check you do realise you posted that comment in a thread about modern warfare yeah? Especially considering the name of the game is spelt wrongly in the thread title


----------



## kained&able (Sep 8, 2011)

whens it out?


----------



## tommers (Sep 8, 2011)

sim667 said:


> yer askin'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, Modern Warfare is a game for idiots too.


----------



## tommers (Sep 8, 2011)

Anyway, they're all just filling in time until Skyrim comes out.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 8, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> You mean you're glad there is a new map pack? Because that's what the last 3 games have been



Ok.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 8, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> mute em all
> 
> I'm getting both, but COD is good playing with your mates for a laugh. BF3 is when i like to go solo and be all like good and stuff.



I think you've just mixed them two up...


----------



## Pingu (Sep 9, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Nah, we play HC S&D and have a great time.. some nights there is as many as 12 of us playing, so we all know each other. not that i play much anymore since the baby came
> 
> most of the kids don't play HC or S&D and it's a great game.


aye HC S&D is the game of choice for most people i know too.

i will probably end up getting both but the clan I am in are already getting ready for bf3 so initially i will play that. MW2 was such a disspointment overall (despite actually having some good gameplay) that it comes a good second on my list out of the two games


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2011)

I played hardcore in the last days of MW2...after I got Battlefield I realised why...


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 9, 2011)

Just booked 4 days off tuesday - Friday


----------



## sim667 (Sep 12, 2011)

I bet its like totally rubbish and stuff when you get it.


----------



## jimyb509 (Sep 12, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I only voted Yes because it's MW3 and not BF3.
> 
> I'll be doing the same for BF3.
> 
> You should do it for BF3.


 
Never played the battlefront games but they do look awesome


----------



## jimyb509 (Sep 12, 2011)

Its back to modernwarefare and these games are always top games
I absolutely hate hardcore mode


----------



## Pingu (Sep 15, 2011)

jimyb509 said:


> Its back to modernwarefare and these games are always top games
> I absolutely hate hardcore mode



noob...

bet you bunny hop too


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 15, 2011)

jimyb509 said:


> Its back to modernwarefare and these games are always top games
> I absolutely *hate hardcore mode*



Fuckin' noob.
Bet you;re a tuber as well.
Me fuckin' hates tubes


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 15, 2011)

Pingu - do you play MW2 as PinguKiller?


----------



## jimyb509 (Sep 15, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Fuckin' noob.
> Bet you;re a tuber as well.
> Me fuckin' hates tubes



I dont know what a tuber is but i'm no newb


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 16, 2011)

I NOOB TUBE the fuck out of people in HC S&D 

deal with it, it's a weapon in the game.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 25, 2011)

I still play Modern Warfare 2. I'm waiting for 3....


----------

